# very black graphite



## Nibs (Oct 4, 2018)

I am trying to reproduce this drawing
having huge problems with the black areas of the hair
how do I get this very solid black
have tried graphite, lumograph black, charcoal

none seem to give me the look/result I am after


----------



## Nibs (Oct 4, 2018)

where did my link go?
I have it in the draft but in the real post its not there
I tried to edit post and its there


----------



## MarkJDiez (Nov 1, 2018)

Nibs,

Other posts say there's an issue with linking images too.

Can you just paste a URL to it here perhaps?

Regards,

Mark J Diez


----------



## Artema (May 12, 2019)

The deep black is achievable with for example cretacolor nero pencil. I don't have one yet but I was also try to find a way to make very black areas and I saw it on some yt video. It should be check.


----------



## Artema (May 12, 2019)

It should help also:


----------

